# Using alcohol to clean fretboard?



## weirdzaid (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey first post on this site i believe, though i'm an active on the chat.

Right so i want to " Clean " my fretboard, not condition it.

Following cleaning, i will condition it with lemon oil , but cleaning is the issue 



Is that actually good for cleaning the board? if not, what do i use to clean it?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 20, 2013)

I let Jim Dunlop do my thinking for me lol.


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 20, 2013)

^ I also use the Dunlop system. I'm sure that rubbing alcohol is an effective cleaner, will dry out the wood so *be sure to condition after*.

And welcome to the forums!


----------



## yellowv (Jun 20, 2013)

DO NOT use alcohol on your fretboard it will overly dry the wood. Many companies such as Dunlop and Ernie Ball make thing that will clean and co diction the fretboard safely.


----------



## weirdzaid (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies , though different ones. 

I guess ill try wait till i can get a hold of the dunlop cleaner.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 20, 2013)

Alcohol will work fine, it will dry the heck out of the board, but so will a lot of other cleaners, like naphtha. If you have the oil to put on the board, and it's only going to be super dry for a matter of minutes, just go for it. Unless your board is an exceptionally new piece of gaboon ebony, you should be A-OK.


----------



## Fluxx (Jun 22, 2013)

Or, just use the lemon oil. Most of what gets gobbed onto your fretboard is oil-soluble anyway because it came out of your hands. With a little elbow grease, it will be like new


----------



## Musiscience (Jun 22, 2013)

I think a lot of people like murphy oil soap for this purpose, but I never did try it myself. I think some will use Murphy's before conditioning to remove any past conditioning residue and grime.


----------



## anunnaki (Jun 22, 2013)

I've used vodka to clean my fretboard then oiled it afterwards, it worked fine.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 22, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Alcohol will work fine, it will dry the heck out of the board, but so will a lot of other cleaners, like naphtha. If you have the oil to put on the board, and it's only going to be super dry for a matter of minutes, just go for it. Unless your board is an exceptionally new piece of gaboon ebony, you should be A-OK.



Hey max , whats the best way to clean / treat gaboon ?


----------



## arcadia fades (Jun 22, 2013)

what is the best stuff to use on ebony fretboards without taking away the shine you get on esp and caparison fretboards?


----------



## Overtone (Jun 24, 2013)

Someone I know who owns a SERIOUS(ly expensive) collection AND took guitar building classes feels that naptha is perfect for this but I am sure the same applies for oiling afterwards. Go for it... but I would only do it on a WRECKED board. The dunlop spray is perfect for the light grime mine get after a couple of months.


----------



## sear (Jun 24, 2013)

Alcohol is fine on finished maple fretboards.

I would use a biodegradable, non-toxic spray-on cleaner like Simple Green, Green Works etc. for fretboards. Then use a soft toothbrush with it and wipe it off, _before_ it can sink in to the wood. It won't dry out the fretboard or leave any stains etc. Your linseed or lemon oil goes on after.


----------



## Blackwinged (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't know about ebony and maple fretboards, but the rosewood ones may loose some color after that. Cleaning with alcohol is just fine except this fact, and you definately should oil the fretboard after that, of course.


----------



## sochmo (Jun 25, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I let Jim Dunlop do my thinking for me lol.



this guys right


----------



## arcadia fades (Jun 25, 2013)

work for ebony ?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah the Dunlop 01/02 works great with ebony. It darkens it a shade and reduces the streaking (if it's a streaky piece of ebony or rosewood), but it will lighten back up over time again.
Can't go wrong with lemon oil after a good cleaning either, or for in between complete re-conditionings.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been using rubbing alcohol for quite some time now and my fretboards look great. However, as soon as I am done cleaning, I rub lemon oil over the fretboard because alcohol will dry out the wood.


----------



## Tones (Jun 25, 2013)

Personally, I wouldn't mind using a small alcohol pad to actually clean the fretboard. Then quickly slap on the lemon oil. Dunlop's is just fine, I use the Music Nomad fretboard oil, but any will do just fine. Just don't use pledge.


----------



## Garnoch (Jun 25, 2013)

I love Dr.Duck's AxWax


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 26, 2013)

One of my guitars with a rosewood fingerboard has been cleaned exclusively with window cleaning spray for something like 15 years and was fine about it. Just don't do that on finished maple as a chemical reaction can happen.


----------

